# Dog eaten tub of yumove



## stencilface (22 March 2015)

I went out this morning and obviously made my dog mad as he thought he would eat his way through a newish tub of 300 yumove tablets, probably about 250 total. They've been kept in the same place since I bought them so he must have been mad at me!

I can't find anything about adverse effects of an 'overdose' online, and before I do anything else, I thought I would ask on here.

I'm hoping that he'll have comfy joints the next two days!


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 March 2015)

I would phone your vet and ask them, that is quite an overdose.


----------



## stencilface (22 March 2015)

Just rung them, they weren't worried unless he has diarrhea all day tomorrow and becomes unwell. He's a big dog so hopefully given that he eats all kind of stuff these days from my toddler he will be ok.

This isn't as bad as when he ate half a brandy Christmas cake a few years ago.


----------



## stencilface (22 March 2015)

She did advise feeding something starchy so it will be rice for dinner!


----------



## MurphysMinder (22 March 2015)

Ah thats good.  I think I remember you posting about the Christmas cake!


----------



## stencilface (22 March 2015)

As I said, he's a bad dog!


----------



## Baileybones (22 March 2015)

My GSP stole a tub of 120 which he ate in one sitting and didn't even have the good grace to look bothered. Lovely floaty gait for a few days though ;-)


----------



## SadKen (22 March 2015)

My junior gsd ate a whole pack of my thyroid medicine once. I made him sick and rushed him to the vet to discover that dogs take ten times the human dose so besides it making him even more hyper for a day he was fine. It's an awful feeling when you find the packet though!


----------



## milo'n'molly (23 March 2015)

How's he doing? I have to stuff the yumove tablets down my dogs throat.


----------



## Perce (23 June 2015)

ha ha...just googled as one of  my dogs, has eaten the whole tub of 120 yumove tablets! 
Glad to hear I shouldn't have to worry but..
...hoping it was the old arthritic one and not the bouncy springy young collie!
best order some more then for when the effect wears off!


----------

